# My baby giant



## The captain (Oct 22, 2008)

skip a step




Skip a few more  








I definitely need a bigger setup, and some good hides. 
he was pretty chill in the bag, but probably because he was cold. there was some dried blood on the bag, hope he didn't make anyone bleed!
he ate a super worm right away.
he seems very inquisitive, sat up at the glass to check me out. 
How long should i give him before handling?

thanks guys
Sammy


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats!!!!

Don't forget to post the pics of your reef setup here!! That's amazing!


----------



## The captain (Oct 22, 2008)

haha thanks
he was sunning for a few minutes, and then hid.
i wonder if he will come out?
will i have to take him from the hide to feed?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't take him out, you'll have a hard time earning his trust. If he's hungry he'll eat. If he seems to come out once in a while sit by his tank and read a book. Totally ignore him. Let him get used to seeing you and he'll learn you're not a threat.


----------



## The captain (Oct 22, 2008)

k thanks

im about to order some mice online.
Should i go pinkies or fuzzies?
he seems like fuzzy sized.

also, how come no one feeds baby rats? i know they are better for snakes. i know mice have more bones and fuzz.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

Get fuzzies/hoppers. Lots of people feed baby rats. Do whatever you prefer.


----------



## jor71 (Oct 22, 2008)

give him/her some time to get acclimated. When I got my Tegu I did not handle him at all the first day. The following morning I handled him just so I could place him in his feeding bin to eat (he started eating right away). The below links will show you how to properly handle a tegu when removing him/her from their enclosure.

I only handled my Tegu that way for the first week. The second week I would get him out and allow him to walk on my arms for a few minutes and I placed him in the bin.

You need to be patient and remember you must go by their terms. Allow him/her to gain your trust and before you know it, he/she will not run away and hide when you approach him/her.

You can also put a shirt you have recently worn (no perfume/cologne) and place it in the enclosure (supervised and away from the heat source).

Also note, every Tegu is different and every person will have their own way of doing things. What works for one, may not for the other. I wish you luck!

Here are the two links of videos made by Bobby Hill on how to handle your Tegu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6U_3NCDot8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWvpgYzFOE&feature=related


My name is Joe Rivera and I approve this message!


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 22, 2008)

I am glad you like him Sammy!! 

The blood stains on the bag are old, I have a motel that gives me the old pillow cases, that is why it had stains. Was the heat pack still warm when you opened the box?


----------



## The captain (Oct 22, 2008)

The pack wasn't cold, but the goo was a bit cool.
The pack was slightly warm, but very faintly.

he is all dug up, its funny watching him burrow under the sub, all you see is moving dirt like in cadyshack.


----------



## The captain (Oct 22, 2008)

he is under the substrate, will he come out?
i really dont get the difference between hiding and hibernating.
Bobby said he was in hibe when he picked him.


----------



## The captain (Oct 22, 2008)

Also i want to know:
Do i still need to run uv and basking lights during hibernation?

and is the reptisun bulb the best?

thanks
sam


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

If he doesn't come out for days or weeks, he's hibernating. I'd leave the lights on for another week and if you see no sign of him turn the lights off.

The ReptiSun 10 (long tube) is good, that's what I use. For a young Tegu you'll want to get him within 12" of the bulb. If he's 16" or more you'll want to get a Mercury Vapor bulb, which has much higher UVB output and provides heat. But you may not have to worry about that for a while. If he's down for a few months you'll have plenty of time to read up on Tegu's and make plans for a large enclosure that you'll need in a year or so. 

Here's some reading on Hibernation. http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=826


----------



## The captain (Oct 23, 2008)

yep thanks, i read that article last night in the booklet bobby sent me.
still hiding, we will see.

i was planning on ordering a few power suns for all my herps, i think they will like it. i dont know how you guys put up with the hibernation, lol it so boring already, like things never changed!


----------



## The captain (Oct 24, 2008)

last q guys

Is there a temp that his setup shouldnt fall below during hibernation?

also, do i need to maintain the humidity?

thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2008)

If he's in your house, don't worry about it. I've heard they can survive 40's, but not too long. 50's should be OK.


----------



## The captain (Oct 25, 2008)

alright, it wont get that cold.

thanks


----------

